# Sticky  Site Guidelines



## Mish3434

Hiya,

Can I please draw your attention to the latest site guidelines re Pregnancy and Parenting talk on threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Hope you all understand why this has been done 

Thanks

Shelley xx


----------



## lmb15

Hi - i have a question:

Those of us lucky enough to have got a bfp, are we allowed to discuss this and the wait for scans etc on the lgbt forum, or do we have to go to the main boards in the "bfp thread", or whatever it's called? If the thread title clearly states what the thread's about eg "2ww" or "waiting for 1st scan", can we discuss it there?

I'm a bit confused and don't want to end up with my posts being moved to the main boards, where i won't necessarily feel comfortable with it being shared.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Lisa, 
As long as you are posting on the relevant BFP, Pregnancy and Parenting threads within the LGBT area that is fine    .  The 2ww thread is a little different, by all means ladies can announce their TX has been successful but then I feel the ladies should move over to the waiting for 1st scan area, but by all means still pop onto 2ww just to offer support to the ladies still in the 2ww. 

It was discussed with admin that the needs of the ladies in this area are possibly a little different than other areas.  Of course there is nothing stopping you from posting on the other pregnancy threads throughout FF if that’s what you want to do too.

What the site wants to get away from is lots of TMI on incorrect threads.  It is quite easy when you achieve your BFP for excited posts to appear in areas where people are still TTC, these ladies can find this kind of talk very hard to deal with    even if they are pleased for someone they don't necessarily want to know all the tiny details of scans etc. Hope this helps a little 

Shelley xx


----------



## lmb15

Okee dokee. Thanks, Shelley.


----------

